# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] Sharepoint 2007 + InfoPath 2007 Problme update sur un champs

## Seth_75

Bonjour,

voil j'ai un formulaire infopath dans une form library dans Sharepoint, je dsire le copier dans une autre form library, jusque l tout va bien j'y arrive.

Simplement quand je la colle dans l'autre  form livrary je voudrais changer la valeur d'un champs comment je peux faire ? 

Voici mon code : 



```

```

Mais cela ne fonctionne pas aprs l'update il remet la valeur du champs... 
Merci de m'aider

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour, 
Sur la partie de code spcifie, je ne vois aucune erreur.
C'est le principe mme de l'update.

On dirait que tu n'update pas le bon item. Pour cela c'est simple, il faut vrifier que la date de modification de ton item est actualise dans SharePoint. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu ne travailles pas sur l'item que tu crois.

Sinon, voir du ct suivant:
   - tu as pittre un autre lment (eventhandler, workflow,...) qui le remodifie aprs que tu l'ai modifi dans ton code. Vrifier qu'il n'y ait pas d'lment parasite sur la bibliothque.
   - Le champ que tu veux updater est de quel type (est ce un champ texte de base, est ce un champ de type lookup,...)?


Cordialement.
Rmi

----------


## Seth_75

Merci pour ta rponse.

En fait, c'est un champs text du formulaire infopath jai regard sur ma form library il n'y a pas d'event receiver ni de Workflow.

Le champs prend bien la bonne valeur avant l'update, quand j'update il reprend la valeur d'origine.

Donc je ne sais pas trop o chercher . . .

----------


## billout rm

Ok,
Alors je ne veux pas dire de btise mais je crois qu'il te manque un dtail lors de la publication des mtadonnes.

Ta mtadonne doit tre cre au moment de publier ton formulaire (et non pas par Outils/Option du formulaire/Promotion de proprit...).
Il ne faut pas oublier de cocher la case "Autoriser les utilisateurs  modifier" qui se situe en dessous du nom de la mtadonne.

Si cette case n'est pas coche, on se retrouve avec ton problme ou la colonne n'est qu'en lecture mais pas en criture...

En esprant avoir pu t'aider.

Cordialement.
Rmi

----------


## Seth_75

Merci pour ta rponse est ce que tu peux me dire o est cette proprit ? Dans Sharepoint ou dans Infopath ? ??

----------


## Seth_75

En gros j'ai t dans Sharepoint Manager j'ai mis False pour la proprit ReadOnly. Maintenant je voudrai savoir comment le rendre readyOnly = false lors de la publication du formulaire ?

----------


## billout rm

Comme je te le disais, il faut aller dans l'interface de publication des formulaires ("Fichier / Publier le formulaire" ou "Tache de cration / Publier le formulaire").
Cliquer suivant jusqu'a arriver sur l'cran de publication des mtadonnes.Sur cet cran, faire ajouter une mtadonne et cocher la checkbox en bas de l'cran.

Cordialement.

----------


## Seth_75

Merci pour ta rponse mais quand je publie le formulaire j'ai aucune option qui me permet de modier ou d'ajouter les champs :/ je suis novice sous infopath dsol d'tre inculte...

Merci de m'aider encore une fois :s

----------


## billout rm

Je n'ai pas dit a...

L'interface pour rajouter les mtas lors de la publication est en pice jointe. Elle se situe 3 ou 4 clics aprs avoir cliquer sur "Publier le formulaire".

Si vous ne la voyez toujours pas, dcrivez moi les options que vous choisissez lors de la publication de votre formulaire afin que je vrifie.

Sinon ne perdez pas espoir, il est possible de faire la mme chose en allant modifier directement le fichier manifest.xsf compris dans la solution (en fait un formulaire xsn est juste un cab comprenant toutes les informations : xsl, rgles, images...).

Cordialement.

----------


## Seth_75

J'ai compris pourquoi car vous publier le formulaire "vers un serveur Sharepoint ".

Alors que moi je dois choisir vers un emplacement rseau tant donn ma configuration actuelle ... Donc je ne peux pas modifier les colonnes et dfinir le champs.

Comment puis-je faire ? Dois-je modifier le fichier manifest et o il se trouve? 


Merci encore pour votre aide  . . .

----------


## billout rm

Exact mais je pensais que vous choisissiez "Publier sous SharePoint" vu que vous cherchiez  modifier les mtas sharePoint. Donc la on est plus dans un cas super simple...

La solution ncessitant un peu de doigt:
Renommer le fichier ".xsn" en ".cab".Extraire le .cab dans un rpertoire (avec winrar par exemple).Ouvrir le fichier manifest.xsf  l'aide d'un diteur de texte genre notepad.Chercher l'attribut "readWrite" dans la balise "fieldExtension", et le mettre  yes pour la colonne que vous souhaitez avoir en modification. (le column name n'tant pas parlant vu qu'il s'agit d'un GUID, vous pourrez trouver le nom du champ associ  ce column name dans la balise field situe plus bas),Enregistrer la modification du manifest.xsf.Double-cliquer sur le manifest.xsf puis enregistrer le modle de formulaire qui s'ouvre en ".xsn".Publier le fichier ".xsn" que vous avez gnr".

La solution simple:
M'envoyer votre formulaire en pice jointe et me dire quelles colonnes vous souhaitez rendre modifiable.
Cordialement.

----------


## Seth_75

Merci pour ta rponse c'est super clair et prcis j'ai bien suivi ta dmarche.

Une question me taraude,  chaque fois que je fais une modification des champs de mon formulaire je vais devoir publier forcment et donc refaire le process de modification du manifest ?

----------


## billout rm

Si les champs que vous voulez rajouter doivent tre modifiable, je penses que vous n'aurez pas le choix. Le cas chant, il faudra seulement passer par "Outils / Option du formulaire / Promotion des proprits".

L'utilisation normale veut qu'il faille publier vers SharePoint pour pouvoir dire que la mtadonne SharePoint peut tre accessible en criture.

Une question me chatouilles aussi : Pkoi ne passez vous pas par cette mthode de publication plutot que de publier le formulaire en local? Sachant qu'au final le formulaire se retrouve sur SharePoint...

----------


## Seth_75

Parce que je n'avais pas accs au site, mais maintenant je fais avec sharepoint et cela marche nickel merci encore de votre aide, cela m'a beaucoup aid . . .

Bonne journe

----------

